

Firefox vs. Chrome? - chintan39

Which one do you prefer and Why?
======
aswerty
Use Firefox mainly due to it's ethos and it isn't part of the ever expanding
google-sphere. Chrome is a nice browser which I think UI-wise is a bit nicer
than Firefox (not much though) and I also like the process per tab design.
It's nice being able to kill individuals tabs instead of having to kill the
application.

------
pzxc
I use both every day:

Firefox for regular sites I visit and stuff I keep open a long time (because
of Tree-Style Tabs)

Chrome for my temporary / exploratory browsing (because when a website crashes
it only takes out one tab instead of the whole browser).

I would prefer to use just one browser, if I could. But I am on the internet
all day so horizontal tabs is just too painful when you have 20+ pages open
all the time. And after a few times of losing your entire Firefox because of
bad javascript on some random website, that gets unworkable also.

------
sharmi
I prefer Firefox. With chrome, when my tabs increase more than 10, the system
slows to a crawl. This happens with each subsequent update of Chrome. Firefox
can handle hundreds of tabs without issue. Loading tabs on demand is a great
feature for tab heavy users like me. Session restore is very reliable. So I
dont mind those rare moments when firefox freezes. Using Chrome also creates
this nagging fear at the back of my mind, as to how much info google collects
about you.

------
agapos
I mostly use Firefox with two profiles, it has better memory footprint, more
robust add-ons, the UI is customizable, tabs load on demand, and for me the
mission is important too. Also, it doesn't spreads itself like a malware. My
secondary browser is Opera 12, but seeing how it does not get any kind of
update, it is high time I ditch it for something else.

------
Joona
Neither. I'm currently using Opera 12 as my main browser, Chrome for websites
that don't work with it and Firefox in case I need to use a proxy. None of the
"new" browsers offer the complete package that Opera 12 does.

------
GotAnyMegadeth
Pretty much the only reason I use Chrome over Firefox is because there is only
one bar to type things into in Chrome, and it 'knows what I mean', where as
Firefox has two and it never knows what I mean.

~~~
percept
I find the opposite--that Chrome seems bad at recalling items from its own
history when I enter, for example, a query string parameter, or similar.

Firefox always impresses, in this area at least.

------
randsp
We've observed than canvas implementation in chrome performs quite better than
firefox. Don't know if mozilla has planned to improve it.

------
0x006A
I prefer Firefox but due to the non css-themable scrollbars in Firefox I end
up using Chrome a lot.

